
FlixBus is testing VR on certain routes to Las Vegas - prostoalex
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/29/flixbus-is-testing-vr-on-certain-routes-to-las-vegas/
======
smacktoward
Having a bunch of headsets that get reused for each load of passengers seems
like a great way to give passengers pinkeye.

~~~
Doxin
The face cushions on pretty much all available VR headsets are easy to swap.
Besides that a VR headset doesn't touch anywhere near your eyes.

